# What jobs are there for UK Pharmacists in Dubai, as pharmacy isn't big here



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi guys

My missus is UK educated and has an MPharm (Masters in pharmacy)

Well paid and solid job over in UK, but here it seems to be a worthless job for an expat.

I would really really appreciate any recommendations on the types of jobs that people with a pharmaceutical background can get, and the types of companies, or industries or even channels to look at. (note she's also bilingual and fluent in Arabic too)

I'm at my wits end trying to think of something useful, as she wants to work but not for 5k a month or whatever the pharmacists get here!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a physiotherapist, I used this web site to get my interview, she could register at with th HR and then they will contact her when/if a suitable position becomes available. It covers several hospitals. They contacted me when a suitable job became available. 

Welcome to EHL career center


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My missus is UK educated and has an MPharm (Masters in pharmacy)
> 
> ...


Pharmacy is very big in Dubai. There are chemists on almost every corner and loads of hospitals. The difference is that many are staffed by non-European pharmacists who will accept lower salaries.

Suggest she trys the more Western hospitals and in Healthcare City.

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

I am now looking into these avenues. It's a shame none of the big pharmaceutical companies have premises here, which could've been something else.

I am still open to ideas if anyone has any other industries etc to look at, maybe health or consultancy related to that. who knows.

Cheers.


----------

